

Enough about the NSA, already - orchdork10159

Are there any tech blogs that aren&#x27;t currently flooded with NSA foolishness?
======
obstacle1
Do you think that maybe it's an extremely important issue for people who live
in the tech space, and that is why it is dominating the discourse right now?

------
mikecane
When your company is a lynchpin of information sharing, you'll get a knock on
the door from the gov't -- not just in America, anywhere. _That 's_ why this
matters.

------
to3m
No.

The hivemind is doing its best to brainwash you into finding these things
interesting, but sadly the process is not 100% reliable. You may therefore
find there are periods when everything posted here is rather dull to you.
Please use any remaining free will to visit another site.

------
subsection1h
OP, you previously submitted the following page to HN:

[http://thetoqueandapron.com/cookbook-
corner/2012/12/18/benga...](http://thetoqueandapron.com/cookbook-
corner/2012/12/18/bengali-5-spice-chronicles-by-rinku-bhattacharya&#x2F);

If you want articles about Indian cuisine, I think you're at the wrong site.

------
venomsnake
Why? There is certainly enough interesting tech involved even if we overlook
the "insignificant" stuff like spying and fishing for information in a way
that can make a trawling flotilla proud.

